# How to Install Fedora 7 in Dual Boot Configuration with Win XP



## shyamno (Oct 7, 2007)

Guys...please help me in installing Fedora 7 in dual boot with Windows Xp.Any site ....for the tutorial....which might be helpful...please post the link.

I have a 80GB HDD with 4 partition ...so in which drive ..should I install it....??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 7, 2007)

You can install it on any partition except the one that holds Windows (ROOT).

Be careful to backup your data before you format it over to Linux.

Preferably format your LAST partition to avoid confusion etc.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

Install XP first and then fedora core.

Umm... thats it.Happy linuxing.


----------



## shyamno (Oct 7, 2007)

Any ..tutorial..on how to proceed....


----------



## vish786 (Oct 7, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> Any ..tutorial..on how to proceed....



look @ bottom of this page


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Oct 7, 2007)

well it simple and straight forward just install it in any drive other then windows you also need a separate partition  of small size (at max of 2 times sizeof ur RAM) for swap files .........


----------



## Ankush_is_here (Oct 7, 2007)

i hav xp but when i insert fedora 7 dvd it is unable to boot i hav allready checked boot priority i m using d845gvsr board wth 256 mb ram


----------



## Lakshmi kanth (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes guy....u can install both fedora with xp or vista..
first give some space for fedora, better give a one disk of 10gb.
while installing choose manually......and install


----------



## Lakshmi kanth (Oct 7, 2007)

Here is an attachment .........once go through it.....u 'll get 2 know abt installing linux in ur system........its generally for red hat


----------



## Rahim (Oct 10, 2007)

Ankush_is_here said:
			
		

> i hav xp but when i insert fedora 7 dvd it is unable to boot i hav allready checked boot priority i m using d845gvsr board wth 256 mb ram


Thats strange. I use the same motherboard and i was able to boot Fedora 7 DVD i got from some other magazine.
Again look at the priority section in your BIOS carefully.


----------

